# Dollar amount near top right of iTunes



## kurtolios (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi,

The dollar amount at the top right when i click iTunes Store says $26.28. I'm not sure if this is how much I owe or if this is the amount remaining on my gift certificate. I think I used the certificate up a long time ago. I actually thought I still had money remaining so I kept making purchases. But they just kept showing up on my visa so now I'm confused. Does anyone know how I can contact iTunes support to ask them about this?


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

It's what's left. If your balance isn't up to date, you can try to purchase something and it will tell you that your balance is out of date. It will prompt you to make your purchase again and show you what your current balance is. 

PS: If you're purchasing Applications from the App Store, they are always charged to your Credit Card. You can't use iTunes Store credit with the App Store.


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

Vexel said:


> PS: If you're purchasing Applications from the App Store, they are always charged to your Credit Card. You can't use iTunes Store credit with the App Store.


Wow. I had no idea. I thought my iTunes balance was still kind of high after purchasing some applications, and now I guess I should check my credit card bill.

That is ridiculous.


----------



## bytemonger (Dec 11, 2006)

You can not use your itunes store credit for purchasing Apps. The iTunes store FAQ specifically mentions songs, movies and audiobooks.

I bought an App and wondered why it was not deducted but looked at my credit card statement and it was there.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Yep, I was surprised by that too. 

iTunes Store - Terms of Sale



> iTUNES CARDS
> 
> iTunes Cards are for transactions on the iTunes Store only. iTunes Cards may not be used for gifts, or purchases on the Apple Online Store or in Apple Retail Stores. iTunes Cards are non-refundable. iTunes Cards may not be used to purchase Gift Certificates, Monthly Allowances, Apps, or other iTunes Cards.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ace McDuck (Sep 27, 2005)

I had a similar surprise, I had money from a card in my account, bought a couple of apps, and the card amount didn't change. I sent a query to iTunes billing support a week ago, but no response at all.

the exclusion of apps just doesn't make sense - apps are available on the iTunes store in a similar manner to music & videos. They should be included, and you should be warned on the itunes card of what you can't purchase from the store.

I can see many people purchasing cards as gifts so that the recipient can load a few apps on their phones.

Anyone have a theory on why apps aren't allowed?


----------

